
Show HN: Building a open Threat Intel page - pure-xx
http://www.threat-intel.xyz/
======
pure-xx
Hello,

longtime reader here.

For the last month I am trying to build an inventory for open and free threat
intelligence sources / feeds. I notice a commercialization of threat intel, so
I think it is important for the community to know what options they have.

It is still a very basic version. So would love to get your professional
feedback.

Thank you!

